# 'bout ready to roll!



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I finally got everything together. Needed to buy some new paints, but first was an air compressor regulator. Gonna paint some jig heads and spinners. for awhile before I try tackling those baits.

Can anyone tell me where I may get some transparent lure paint?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you're going to use an airbrush, you can find Createx paints will work for you. Looks like you're ready to have some fun!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I have createx paints (florescent) Got a husky brand regulator on there but can't get it to work right. Going to Pat Catans today to get an air brush compressor. Was there last night. They love to send wrong people to the wrong dept. Lady didn't know anything about them. I was referred to see someone today. I hope he knows other wise I'm not doing anything for awhile


----------

